# Livingston crappie boats



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I made a remark about the Livingston crappie boats on another thread. It got some response.
To be clear, the crappie fleet home port is Casa D'Largo del Norte.
It is crewed by a few very fair weather sailors and would be fishermen.
This is not a commercial operation nor is it meant to draw away any business from the very capable guides on Lake Livingston. In fact if you are a serious crappie fisherman I suggest you hire a guide.

There is no set sailing times nor is there a fee for fishing from one of the vessels although a donation to the minnow barrel or gas tank is always appreciated. If you don't have a boat or do not know much about crappie fishing you should fit right in with the Casa crew. We just enjoy the creeks and lake while trying to find a few of those freckled pan fish or a nice blue cat or two.
PM me if you might be at the lake this spring. Our trips can be rather spontaneous but we will try to accommodate you in one of our adventures.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I understand these excursions, make many, many, stops...no long journeys up the creek, for these vessels. Stickups here, small stumps there, laydowns, along the way. Any change of the waters edge, is a reason to pull over and relish in the chance of a freckle, whether white or black. These hunters have a mindset, which only measure of hope is for 10" or greater. Yes, they'll have trials, small bait stealers, large green bigmouth fish, Blue tackle twisters, hard shelled round eaters of anything. This is not to mention all the 9.5" suspects. They will endure and enjoy their journey, whether productive, or not so, and proclaim victory over this finicky species, at the end of the day. They will speak of their outings, only among themselves, as to not alarm the lookers on... lest they be inundated with visiting ships, and barges. Blessed be these voyagers, and their journeys, and Crappie Filets in that hot Crisco.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds good Sunbeam! So what do I do? Do you call or email us when there is a trip planned? I realize that catching fish is not guaranteed and that the trips are all planned at the last minute. Meeting more new 2cool people is a plus! I will even bring snacks along with some gas money and minnows. Just to be clear, this place is in the Kickapoo area?


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

i am also interested........


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

When the action gets unbelievably hot, PM me and I will come put a stop to it...."I am the banana in the boat." :spineyes:

I'm such bad luck that I might even ruin Loy's career without ever getting in his boat. I can see the good folks of Onalaska taking up a collection to have me knocked off. sad3sm


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Hmmm, sounds like I ought to take some time off work so I can man my vantage point overlooking the creek and can keep a keen eye out for these fish seekers. I think some of these folks may be local ne'er do wells.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Stay at work Sheriff. We might need to "barrow" your boat. LOL


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

I wish you all a good fishing trip in that border town. :rotfl:



.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Sunbeam said:


> Stay at work Sheriff. We might need to "barrow" your boat. LOL


Hmmmmm.... kind of like my boat slipping in and out of my boathouse undetected. Sheriff, you need a motion detection trail cam. I have a strong suspicion that my boat is one of the 2Cool crappie boats! :headknock


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

BBJim and I are planning a counterinsurgency against the Kickapoo ramblers.
We are stealing lxff/c 22xfctar79's jolly roger and flying it high.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> BBJim and I are planning a counterinsurgency against the Kickapoo ramblers.
> We are stealing lxff/c 22xfctar79's jolly roger and flying it high.


Now i know why BBJim said he was gonna "check on my boat" for me!!!

Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

lx22f/c said:


> Now i know why BBJim said he was gonna "check on my boat" for me!!!
> 
> Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


Robert, I see you have the same problem! What are we to do?


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Reel Time said:


> Robert, I see you have the same problem! What are we to do?


I hear ya Carol. Yours goes out on sunday afternoon sight seeing trip and now it's guide boat. Lol

Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

lx22f/c said:


> I hear ya Carol. Yours goes out on sunday afternoon sight seeing trip and now it's guide boat. Lol
> 
> Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


Worst of all, it has catfish slime in it too! It doesn't do catfish!


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hmmm, seems there are more pirates around than I thought


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

WOW! Looks like I have no choice but to sail into Port au Prince and surrender to the Kings appointed governor.
I hope they throw me in the same cell with Black Beard. I been wanting to ask him about that buried treasure.


----------



## edkucerajr (Nov 17, 2009)

*Ed*

I'm ready for some crappie fishing


----------



## edkucerajr (Nov 17, 2009)

*Ed*



Reel Time said:


> Sounds good Sunbeam! So what do I do? Do you call or email us when there is a trip planned? I realize that catching fish is not guaranteed and that the trips are all planned at the last minute. Meeting more new 2cool people is a plus! I will even bring snacks along with some gas money and minnows. Just to be clear, this place is in the Kickapoo area?


I'm in for some crappie fishing


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

The crappie fleet has been inactive due to either wind, cold or lack of cooperative fish.

I don't know which month I dislike the most. January or Julyaugustseptember.
I think I have become a fair weather sailor.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

no problem with that sunbeam...............!!!!!!!!


----------

